# Makita BX 2500 4 stroke blower woes



## bigloudvtwin (Jul 14, 2016)

So this blower fires up at idle but dies as soon as throttle is applied. Tore carb apart, checked/ blew out all passages, checked valve lash clearance, plug, checked for short in ignition wiring. Bought brand new carb, installed..same issue. What the heck is wrong with this pc of sh-*? There is no needle adjustments on carb so....
Haven't checked compression, but if it had low compression I figured it probably wouldn't idle. I'm thinking I really love my 2 strokes at this point. Any thoughts?


----------



## fordf150 (Jul 14, 2016)

If you have replaced the carb, checked/set valve clearance. leakdown test is next thing i would do, also have you put a spark tester on it and verified that it has a strong spark and isnt cutting out when you try to go full throttle? you have eliminated fuel and air issues, all that is left is compression and spark...also might want to give the muffler/spark arrester a peak and make sure that it isnt plugged up with carbon or mud dobber that made it a home


----------



## GrassGuerilla (Jul 14, 2016)

fordf150 said:


> If you have replaced the carb, checked/set valve clearance. leakdown test is next thing i would do, also have you put a spark tester on it and verified that it has a strong spark and isnt cutting out when you try to go full throttle? you have eliminated fuel and air issues, all that is left is compression and spark...also might want to give the muffler/spark arrester a peak and make sure that it isnt plugged up with carbon or mud dobber that made it a home


Try the last suggestion first.


----------



## bigloudvtwin (Jul 14, 2016)

GrassGuerilla said:


> Try the last suggestion first.


Muffler is wide open. Had a little screen in the outlet, but I removed it due to an experience with another little engine that wouldn't breath.


----------



## GrassGuerilla (Jul 14, 2016)

bigloudvtwin said:


> Muffler is wide open. Had a little screen in the outlet, but I removed it due to an experience with another little engine that wouldn't breath.


Make sure you pull the muffler and check the exhaust port for build up.

Edit: point being it usually starts way deeper than the muffler. I usually pull the muffler entirely to inspect it then fire it up while it's off to see if that solves it.


----------

